# Linux Terminal in Putty öffnen (Minecraft)



## LastChaosTyp (18. April 2015)

*Linux Terminal in Putty öffnen (Minecraft)*

Moin PCGHler,

Ich habe mal ne Frage zu Linux/Putty und Minecraft. Ich habe mir auf meinem RaspberryPi 2 nen kleinen Minecraft-Server aufgesetzt, auf dem ich mit ein paar Kumpels spielen und experimentieren kann. Nun möchte ich aber nicht immer den Remote-Desktop starten, um in die MC-Konsole zu schauen/dort etwas einzugeben. Kann ich per Putty auf meine Konsole zugreifen, während der Server schon läuft? Also bei einer neuen Verbindung per Putty die bereits laufende Konsole öffnen. Oder kann ich den Server per Putty starten und dann beim nächsten Verbindungsaufbau auch die MC-Konsole öffnen/anzeigen?

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und schönes Wochenende noch
Henri


----------



## Jimini (18. April 2015)

*AW: Linux Terminal in Putty öffnen (Minecraft)*

Du möchtest dich also via SSH in eine laufende Konsolensession einklinken, korrekt? Das müsste mit screen möglich sein. Dies dürfte auch der einzige Weg sein, ein Programm von einem anderen Rechner aus zu starten und es weiterlaufen zu lassen, auch wenn du die SSH-Verbindung beendet hast - andernfalls werden alle Prozesse, welche noch in dieser Sitzung laufen, mit ihr beendet.

Das Starten des Systems über Putty ist meines Wissens nicht möglich.

MfG Jimini


----------



## LastChaosTyp (18. April 2015)

*AW: Linux Terminal in Putty öffnen (Minecraft)*

Okay, vielen Dank  Funktioniert einwandfrei  
Schönes Wochenende noch


----------

